# CBD Oil



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

Has anyone tried CBD oil for anxiety, depression or seizures? What has your experience been like?


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

My wife tried it for her headaches, and related to them comes anxiety. Not a single bit of help for her.

I think it truly helps some people with some things, but this "wonder oil" fad is just so over the top its humorous.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

clem said:


> Has anyone tried CBD oil for anxiety, depression or seizures? What has your experience been like?


Yeah, I tried it for treating my essential tremor. I used CBD oil with the maximum amount of THC it can have without it being considered marijuana (my doctor wants me to go on medical marijuana, but it's too expensive for me in the State I live in). 

So, did it work? Nope. I didn't notice any substantial reduction in my tremor (if there was any it was probably imagined). It definitely didn't help with stress either, I was working a fast-food job at the time and it did nothing. It did help me with falling asleep easier though, which was an unintentional benefit I suppose. 

Cannabis (whether just hemp or full-on marijuana) affects people wildly differently though and there's very little hard research on it. I would recommend talking with your doctor first just to see if it will interact with any current medications your on first, since it can affect the serum levels of some medications. Besides that, though it literally cannot hurt you to try it, so I can't see the harm in trying it.

Overall while my experience wasn't negative, I didn't get the intended effect I was looking for.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I take CBD Oil for maintaining good health. But i know people who take it for the ailments you mentioned. I've heard very good results too.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

I see, the results vary.


----------



## darkpasts (Feb 11, 2020)

I took it for anxiety.

For me it was an easing relaxant, it put my tranquillity on the upward, personally. 

It probably has varied effects depending on complex physiological factors and stuff.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

This shit is literally spamming my mail box. Blocking that cyka doesn't work well. 1/10 don't suggest.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I haven't tried it but I've heard stories about that it's stopped seizures/epilipsy for some people, or relieves the symptoms.

I believe marajuana is banned because its actually a natural plant with healing properties and the big pharma doesn't like that!
(It's still banned where I live.)

But for people with anxiety I don't know.

Well I do know that (when inhaled/smoked) cannibis can affect different people differently. (I assume its the same for oil because, well, its still cannibis, just in oil form.)
And I heard its more negative for women. I've known some people who said they became depressed, others who were just high. 
(No I don't hang around "druggies". Almost everyone has tried weed once.)


----------



## JosafLeny (Feb 19, 2020)

I use https://theveramedicalinstitute.com/scar-creams for my skin.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Lucan1010 said:


> Yeah, I tried it for treating my essential tremor. I used CBD oil with the maximum amount of THC it can have without it being considered marijuana (my doctor wants me to go on medical marijuana, but it's too expensive for me in the State I live in).
> 
> So, did it work? Nope. I didn't notice any substantial reduction in my tremor (if there was any it was probably imagined). It definitely didn't help with stress either, I was working a fast-food job at the time and it did nothing. It did help me with falling asleep easier though, which was an unintentional benefit I suppose.
> 
> ...


Just a quick question. In your state, does medical marijuana have high doses of THC in it? Can you get high off it?


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

DAVIE said:


> Just a quick question. In your state, does medical marijuana have high doses of THC in it? Can you get high off it?


In my state medical marijuana is fully legal for a small selection of conditions, including essential tremor. Doctors are not allowed to prescribe it, they can only recommend it, so yes, you can get stuff that will make you high. The stuff I used is just the CBD oil that's now legal on the federal level, chances are the reason it didn't work is because there was so little THC.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Lucan1010 said:


> In my state medical marijuana is fully legal for a small selection of conditions, including essential tremor. Doctors are not allowed to prescribe it, they can only recommend it, so yes, you can get stuff that will make you high. The stuff I used is just the CBD oil that's now legal on the federal level, chances are the reason it didn't work is because there was so little THC.


Yes. I hear local people around here saying CBD is more of a fad and doesn't do much medically. I don't have a clue myself. I will never use it. But I think CBD should be completely legal and available on the open market and our NHS should put it on prescription if there's proof it works for whatever cases it helps for.


----------



## Lesoris (Oct 4, 2019)

CBD oil is really effective for treating anxiety and depression. But also, it's necessary to apply to a specialist because it's impossible to solve this problem on your own.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I tried it
Mine as well been water


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

CBD oil was recommended to me on the assumption that my insomnia was caused by anxiety or depression. Didn't do anything. Tried it for a week. Marijuana might help but I can't legally buy it in my state.


----------



## trueevan (Jun 14, 2020)

I tried cbd oil but it didn't help me(


----------



## robertmayson (Jun 22, 2020)

This was very helpful as I'm trying to quit THC and make the switch to CBD flowers by They have a program for make money


----------



## red_evening_apple (Jun 15, 2020)

I used it to control my mood swings in my teens, it worked for some time but after a few years they got worse and I had to switch to a stronger medication because the cbd oil wasn't enough to keep them under control anymore
Nowdays I use it before I go to bed to treat my insomnia, and during the day when I feel particularly restless, and it works well on me


----------



## CleoFuller (Jun 23, 2020)

I used them a lot from the moment when my mom dead. My neurologist gave me a prescription to use cbd oil to reduce depression and anxiety. I was able to find a great shop with different sorts and really good prices of premium cbd hemp which are helping me even more than oil. They are helping relieve the symptoms of insomnia, reduces symptoms of depression, reduces anxiety. Why I like this websites because they have as well the instructions to all of the sorts and price are very good. I really like them


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

CBD must be validated by my government before I will consider it valid myself. For now, I don't think it is.


----------



## KrumveLT (Jun 8, 2020)

thanks for suggestions
I've been interested in CBD's


----------



## NikoLola (Feb 10, 2020)

I have been using CBD oil for a long time. I had serious health problems and my friend told me to try CBD oil, she told me a lot of good things about it, for example, the struggle with pain and insomnia that this experience produced on her, as well as the fact that it has no side effects. I tried it and I really liked it, I got rid of the feeling of anxiety and headache .by the way, here is a site with additional information related to this


----------



## SophieWaggner83 (Dec 1, 2020)

My mother recently had migraines, the doctor prescribed CBD for her, it helped her, but I know that it is necessary for the doctor to prescribe it, since there needs a certain course for each disease. I heard that it also helps with anxiety


----------



## Merry_Sweet94 (Jun 2, 2020)

I wouldn't be that enthusiastic about this kind of gummies... aren'tt they harmful for ur mental health?


----------



## MerabTera21 (Aug 31, 2020)

My dog with the arthritis pains would say thanks, if she could talk. she's feeling much better when I give her some drops of cbd oil in her food


----------



## DaniJames (Mar 17, 2021)

My family has experience using CBD oil for medical purposes. My wife has been using CBD oil for several years for insomnia and chronic depression. The results are there and they are very noticeable. My wife feels good, enjoys life, which was very difficult before. The reason for this was that we have not been able to have children for many years and this is a great grief for us. That's what put my wife in this state. After my wife came back to normal, we decided to adopt a child and enjoy life. If anyone is interested, I found [link removed] in a very good store. By the way, my friend gave CBD oil to his dog, as a painkiller.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

closing this as it attracts lots of spam


----------

